# "Closer to the Sun" by Slightly Stoopid free album download TODAY ONLY!!!!



## DubRockPete (Apr 20, 2012)

As a special 420 treat Slightly Stoopid is hooking everyone up with a full album download for free for 24 hours. TODAY ONLY SO GET IT NOW!!!! 

http://music.slightlystoopid.com/album/closer-to-the-sun


----------



## Californicater (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet thanks, happy 420


----------



## spitsbuds (Apr 20, 2012)

nice one and happy 420


----------



## BA142 (Apr 20, 2012)

fucking great album, i've already had it for a while but I highly recommend if you don't have this album..


----------



## HereticHero (Apr 22, 2012)

I love Slightly Stoopid and this is a great album.

Oh, and if anyone wants, I have a link for a legitimate youtube to mp3 converter.


----------

